# General Mandolin Topics > Vintage Instruments >  1924 a2-z

## Dave Reiner

I've been looking for one of these in great shape for a couple of years, and then this one magically came along (from Stan Jay at Mandolin Brothers). #Great tone, easy playability, near mint condition ... # # # 

Dave

----------


## Dave Reiner

Looks like this...

Dave

----------


## newbreedbrian

good score. i bet it's a keeper

----------


## mandophil(e)

Congratulations. Beautiful mandolin. Play it and enjoy it for many years.

----------


## f5loar

I bet that's one blonde that is going to stay a long time in your life! Very nice and rare as hen's teeth as we say in the South.

----------


## Fretbear

Gorgeous....

----------


## Dave Reiner

Hey folks, thanks for your congrats.

I had some discussion off-list about peghead angles. Interestingly, this A2-Z has the exact same angle as a '23 A2 I have. But the snakehead produces an optical illusion that makes it look like a sharper angle.

Dave

----------


## danb

Very nice Dave. Can you post larger pictures? I'd like to add to the archive if I don't have it in there already

DB

----------


## Jim Garber

Dave:
 You have a 23 A2 that is *not* a snakehead? I thought the snakeheads started as early as '22.

Jim

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Paddlehead 23's could be found well into the 73000 range however snakes appeared earlier

----------


## Glassweb

Hey Darryl - have you noticed that some A2z's have the thick, ivoroid rosette while others are appointed with the 2 ring, A2 style inlay? Strange... or just Gibson?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Yes, glassweb. Of note is the fact that most A2z's have essentially what is an A-3 top in natural. The A-3's were double bound and had the thick rosette for contrast and probably ease of painting the top white. But yes, some A-2z's have the standard A-2 rings with double binding. It may be subjective or theory, but I would venture to say the A-2z was invented as a way of using up the discontinued A-3 bodies

----------


## Glassweb

Interesting theory Darryl... entirely possible!

----------


## JGWoods

Dave you absolutely don't need that. You play well enough, sound good enough already. 
I, however, do need it.
send it.
thanks,

----------


## Dave Reiner

> Dave you absolutely don't need that. You play well enough, sound good enough already. 
> I, however, do need it.
> send it.
> thanks,


Hey JGW-

Nice try # # 

I do have a Loar era A2 to sell now...

Best,

Dave

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Don't lose the pickguard!

----------


## SternART

heh-heh-heh 
good one Paul

----------


## danb

Do you have a larger image of that photo Paul? would be nice to add to the archive under "pick wear"

----------


## Paul Hostetter

I wish I did, it's a good one. I vacuumed it up off the web somewhere and have it in my local 'fun things to go to' page because he's playing near here soon. He made some very funny comments to Dave Grisman last summer at the Symposium about the condition of that top, which he said was fairly pristine when he bought it, adding that his (by then squirming) teenage mentor had persuaded him to get rid of the guard because it obstructed the sound.

----------


## atetone

I wonder how much actual wood is worn away on that old mando?
He sure can squeeze the tone out of if though can't he?

----------


## Glassweb

Oh, you don't need to squeeze that one to get tone out of it... it just pours out. One of the most amazing sounding round holes of all time. In every way the roundhole equivelent of Bill's F5.

----------


## SternART

Paul.........Is Andy going to be playing in Santa Cruz?

----------


## Paul Hostetter

As far as I know, this is it for the Bay Area:

Sunday 3 December - 7:00 PM
Jewish Community Center of San Francisco
3200 California Street
San Francisco, CA 94118
Phone: 415.292.1200
Email: info@jccsf.org

Regrettably, I'm gonna miss it because I'll be off on a trip that weekend.

----------


## Dave Reiner

After a week of playing this A-2Z, I'm now convinced it's the finest Gibson A I've ever played. #Good thing I'm not prone to exaggeration!  # 

Now I just want an old F-4 with the torch and wire inlay on the headstock. #My kids don't really have to go to college, after all...  

Dave

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Gee whiz, one week and you're lusting after another mandolin already??

----------


## jmcgann

That's not pick wear on Andy's mando- no finish can tolerate the kind of solos heard on, say, *Tony Trischka The Early Years* (track 23: Pike County Breakdown). 

That is pure acid humor that burned off that finish. The two mandolin solos on that track make John Coltrane sound like Guy Lombardo #    AND he works in Bill Monroe!!!

----------

